# Armco Warren County Park lake



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

If you really enjoy some blue gill fishing head to the old Armco Park in Warren County

We went yesterday for a birthday picnic 

Had the 4 year old grandson with me and he landed a hand sized blue gill that was his first fish

Its great to help get another generation of fishermen to get started

As we dropped him off with his mom he told me to make sure I get him his own fishing pole for the next time we go fishing


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

We had my daughters birthday party there last weekend and had pretty good luck with them too. It was pretty cool to see a couple little girls catch their first fish.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


----------



## DaveBuckeye01 (Apr 16, 2013)

How is the fishing down there?

I live about 10 minutes from Armco and it is the closest lake fishing to me. I went down there a few weeks ago with the family to walk around and noticed the banks were packed. I am not real big on having to pay to fish but if this lake produces I would try it from time to time. Is it worth spending the money or is it pretty stressed?

Besides blue gill, what else do people pull out of there? 

Do you guys ever rent a canoe and try areas not accessible from the bank?

Thanks guys


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

you can bring your own boat... gotta use your trolling motor


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I fish there all the time. Endless amounts of gill, bass, white crappie, channels, flatheads and carp.
I go for the carp/grass carp.

Got this little guy there yesterday 








Definitely worth the $5.
There's some bigguns in there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveBuckeye01 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice catch Alex...

You always fish from the bank? Ever take a canoe or boat out on the lake?

I would be targeting mostly crappie and catfish. There is some pretty good structure around that look like they would be home to some crappie.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I have taken a boat out there once. But I didn't know what I was doing at the time and only managed a small crappie.
So yeah I bank fish.

But crappie is pretty much what this lake is known for. Lots of lay downs and structure near the banks so I'm sure you'll have some luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

I might add that Armco is primarily catch and release only. I believe you can take a small amount of panfish but all bass, cats, etc. are C&R

There is a $5 fee to fish and a $12 fee to launch a boat


----------



## DaveBuckeye01 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sfritr said:


> I might add that Armco is primarily catch and release only. I believe you can take a small amount of panfish but all bass, cats, etc. are C&R
> 
> There is a $5 fee to fish and a $12 fee to launch a boat


Based on their website, bass are catch and release. However, crappie, channel catfish, flathead catfish, walleye, and grass carp are able to be kept with limits. 

Crappie limits are 15 a day 8 inches or larger, which if you can get your limit it is a good yield.


----------

